# Punjab State Power Corporation Declares Each And  Every Electricity Meter As Defective



## rajneesh madhok (May 19, 2010)

To                                               May 19, 2010
The Executive Engineer,
Punjab State Power Corporation Ltd,
Phagwara

Ref: Complaint Centre Tel Nos: 01824-260443 (AE), 27137- (Addl. SE) Bazar Bansawala
Mobile: removed the mobile phone number of an individual
*Subject:*
*1.  **Punjab State Power Corporation declares each and  every Electricity Meter as defective and sent Power Consumption bills on average basis. *
*2.  **Mr. Balihar Singh *removed a mobile phone number of an individual *visit every household with new Electric Meter and demands Rs 200/- to get the meter changed if  inside the house and Rs 400/- to change the meter outside the house premises. *
*3.  **Mr. Balihar Singh says that the cost of Meter is Rs 10,000/- which will be charged from the Subscriber in instalments. *
*4.  **All the Electric bills paid by the consumers describes the Status of Meter OK.*
*Dear Sir,*
We are the subscribers of Electricity as previously the electricity has been provided by the Punjab State Electricity Board,  but this is for the first time that the Power consumption bills have been  sent by the Private operator viz. Punjab State Power Corporation Ltd. Kindly  look in to the following factors. 
1.   A/C  No. J54GT330268Y, Joginder Pal, Nehru Nagar, Phagwara shows Meter Status OK for the bills dated 11/12/2009 and Bill dated  07/02/10. and all the Bills paid in the last year.—The only difference now and in  the previous bills are that the Electricity supply is being handled by the  Punjab State Power Corp ltd for the first time. ---The reason of harassment is  this. 
2.   A/C  No. J51CF420238A Bhag Mal, Madhok Hardware----Bill sent dated 07/05/2010 delivered to the subscriber on 19/5/2010 (Evening)  Last date of payment by Cheque 21/5/2010 and by Cash 24/05/2010---Average  bill means Meter is Defective. 
3.   J51CF420239H,  Bhag Mal, Sardar Music House----Bill on average basis. Means the Meter is defective. 
4.   J51CF420240X  Bhag Mal, Guptta Di Hatti---Bill on average Basis---Means the meter is defective.
5.   J51CF421088F  Narinder Paul, Near Madhok Hardware---Bill on Average Basis---Means the Meter is defective. 
6.   J51CF421206K  Ramesh Kumar, Railway Road, ---Bill on Average basis—Means the meter is defective. 
7.   J51CF420236P  Bhag Mal, Near Seehra Watch Co, ---Bill on Average basis---Means the meter is defective. 
*Points to be considered: *
1.The list is much more. The information provided is to judge the modus operendi of  the Electricity Department. 
2.The bill has been sent to the consumers on the basis of maximum consumption  during the year---It is not on average basis but on the maximum basis. 
3.When the meters are working perfectly then why the bills have been sent on  average basis. 
4.No reading detail of New Reading has been supplied to the consumers. 
5.The energy meter if it is fulty then it would have been reported. And if it  is faulty then how all of a sudden the meters of all the subscribers of the  town got defective and there is need of changing all the meters of the  subscribers. 
*Prayer: *
*1.  **The bills should be revised according to the meter reading recorded by the department. *
*2.  **Kindly order your staff to check the reading and issue bills according to consumption. *
*3.  **This is highhandedness of the Electiricity Department as the meters of all the residents of the town could not be  get defective. *
*4.  **Kindly get the rectifications in the bill done to avoid the consumers with mental and physical harassment on getting the  bills rectified. *
*5.  **Consumers have the right to get the meters tested for accuracy as it is highhandedness of the department that all the  meters are defective. *
*6.  **There is no detail of addresses of the officials in the Punjab Government Website regarding the Punjab State Power  Corporation Ltd’s officials in Major board and corporations details on the Punjab Government website. *
*Thanking you,*
*Yours Sincerely,*

*rajneesh ji

I have removed the names and addresses of the list of victimized individuals just to be on the safe side of possible invasions of privacy and/or legal action. The names above remain, but no need to give out their addresses.

But this is a very interesting topic, and things like this happen here too. So please do keep us up to date with the latest developments. 
*


----------



## roopsidhu (May 23, 2010)

SSA,
only PSE board is to be blaimed for all such things
roopsidhu


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 23, 2010)

Classic case of Badal looting..under new guises...


----------

